# Looking for an old shipmate



## Hargreaves (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi to every one on line I am trying to locate an old Peggy shipmate who sailed with me on the Bluey Ixion after being at deck boy school on course 30 at bluey school his name was Chris Owen his address was 12 Alfred St Liverpool don't know how I remember that Joe Kavanagh was the bosun and George Birch was the lampy hope some one may have known him p


----------

